# Perfect Poached Egg



## TooTall (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey,


How do you get the best poached egg???


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2013)

I make sure I have enough salted water in the pan to completely cover the egg. Then using egg rings, I gently drop the egg into the ring and allow the water to simmer until the top of the white is cooked and there are no spots that still jiggle. I lift out with a spider or slotted spoon.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've got an egg poaching pan. Makes life so much easier. I just add a bit of butter to each cup, crack in my eggs and I can see exactly when my eggs are perfect


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2013)

It depends on my mood.  I too have an egg poaching pan, with the  removable little cups.  I love the eggs from that pan.  But sometimes,  I'm in the mood for a poached, or coddled egg.  In that case, I bring  salted water to a boil, then back off the heat until the water is  still.  I gently break the eggs into the pan, and let sit in the hot  water until the white is firm, with the yolk still runny.  Then, like  Addie, I lift the eggs from the pan with a slotted spoon.  

Either  way I cook them, I place them onto a toasted, buttered English Muffin,  or onto buttered toast.  I eat the egg white, and then break the yolk  and spread it on the toast or muffin.  Yum.

Poached eggs are also  perfect on top of hash brown potatoes, or corned beef hash.  If you  know how to make Hollandaise Sauce, then they're perfect for Eggs  Benedict.  

If you use the poaching pan, and cook them until the yolks are firm, they are easily turned into great deviled eggs.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2013)

I use the Chief's method!

They are great on a bed of spinach or over asparagus.

Try one over a simple green salad!

The warm creamy yolk over a sharp dressing and some slightly bitter greens is a nice combination!


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 9, 2013)

You can use vinegar (half cup, looks much but it isn't) in the simmering water. It really help not to get a mess with the white in the pan.

I notice that hard boiling water also disturb the egg from poaching. I use medium heat and simmering water.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 9, 2013)

The true trick to the perfect poached egg is in the egg. The fresher the egg, the more the yolk and the white stick together. I use eggs that are still "warm from the hen" to make perfect poached eggs. I do add vinegar in the water because that is how I was taught to make poached eggs, but with fresh eggs it isn't necessary. The vinegar helps the white cling to the yolk (and since I use very fresh eggs, that isn't necessary--just habit). I bring the water to a boil and then let it drop to a gentle simmer, slide in the egg and cook for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Cheezy (Apr 9, 2013)

I was also taught to crack the egg into a small cup, then gently lower it into the water. Never drop them in.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 9, 2013)

I was also taught to add vinegar, but i wonder if salt does the same trick?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I was also taught to add vinegar, but i wonder if salt does the same trick?




I don't think salt does it.  You usually salt the water.  If that worked no one would talk about adding vinegar.


----------



## chopper (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheezy said:


> I was also taught to crack the egg into a small cup, then gently lower it into the water. Never drop them in.



That is how I was taught too, Cheezy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2013)

The idea behind the vinegar is that it is acidic in nature and will raise the PH in the water.  This will react with the egg protein, causing it to become more cohesive.  I haven't tried it as I would think it would alter the flavor of the egg.  I've also heard that if you stir the water, so as to make a funnel, you can drop the egg into the funnel and it will stay together better.

I've tried almost every technique you can think of, except using vinegar in the water.  fresh from the chicken eggs aren't an option for me.  They aren't available.  I salt the water to season the egg while it's cooking, not because it helps hold the egg together, because it doesn't.  The only method that has worked consistently for me, for truly poaching an egg, and maintaining its integrity, is to gently place the egg into water hot enough to cook it, but not hot enough to even create convective currents in the water.  Then, there are no forces trying to disperse the egg.  They come out whole, pretty, and great tasting.

If you have a way that works for you, and you enjoy the results, stick with it.  You can try other techniques to see if they will give you superior results, just because we all should be learning new things, all the time.  If they don't work, then go back to what you know works.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zereh (Apr 9, 2013)

From here: 

Restaurants use the microwave to cook poached eggs most of the time.

Fill a soup-sized bowl w/ water and add a splash of vinegar. Break an egg into a separate bowl. Gently lower the lip of the bowl with the egg into the water and release the egg. Cover the bowl with a plate & microwave about 1 to 2 min, depending on how you like them. It will take a couple tries to get the timing down right. 

Quick, utterly painless and they come out perfectly every time once you get the timing down for your microwave.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 9, 2013)

Zereh said:


> From here:
> 
> Restaurants use the microwave to cook poached eggs most of the time.
> 
> ...



This intrigues me.  Thanks, Zereh!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2013)

as CWS says a perfectly fresh egg is the key.This vid shows part of the method I was taught. The eggs are cooked in the water for 2 minutes then placed in iced water, when they are cold and firm you can trim and shape for presentation, you can then return to the iced water and keep in the fridge for 10 days without the egg deteriorating.To reheat, take the eggs out of the iced water and let them reach room temp then poach for 1 minute.
The Magic of Chef Paul - Poached Eggs - YouTube


----------



## Addie (Apr 10, 2013)

When I make a poached egg, I make it to be eaten then. The only time I want cold eggs is in egg salad or deviled eggs. I certainly don't want an ice cold poached egg. I have never understood that method for use in the home.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 10, 2013)

Zereh said:


> From here:
> 
> Restaurants use the microwave to cook poached eggs most of the time.
> 
> ...



Wow! I've never worked anywhere they've used a microwave for poached eggs, it makes sense though.... Hmmm... Off for an experiment I think!


----------



## chopper (Apr 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> When I make a poached egg, I make it to be eaten then. The only time I want cold eggs is in egg salad or deviled eggs. I certainly don't want an ice cold poached egg. I have never understood that method for use in the home.



I think this would be a great idea if you were having a crowd over for brunch!  It's not like you are going to eat the cold egg!  If you had these all ready the day before, you could come home from church on Sunday and have poached eggs ready for a crowd in about a minute.  Sounds like that might work for home use.


----------



## chopper (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to try the microwave method.  What a nice idea!


----------



## Zereh (Apr 12, 2013)

hmmmmm







This will bug me until I try it, I just know. =P


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 13, 2013)

chopper said:


> I have to try the microwave method.  What a nice idea!


  I tried the microwave idea. I would do one egg at a time. I did two in the same bowl. One was ready before the other. And, they sure are slippery buggers to get out of the water, even with a spider. It took 3 minutes 10 seconds to get both eggs to the right consistency. On the plus side, clean up is really easy.


----------



## Addie (Apr 13, 2013)

chopper said:


> I have to try the microwave method. What a nice idea!


 
Ditto here. I need to get up to the library and look for a MW cookbook. I had some leftover pizza from last night. I heated it up in the MW for 30 seconds. As we all know, bread products and the MW are not a friendly pair. But it worked for just the 30 seconds. The cheese melted and the bottom crust was just warm and edible. 

I think I am going to have to put pizza on my no no list. Every time I have it, my stomach gets upset.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 13, 2013)

Zereh said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A hole in the shell sure does work!  My Mom had a little device - like a curved platform on a pogo stick (egg size, keep in mind).  When you set the egg into the platform and pushed down you pushed the egg into a little hole punch.  Cannot find anything like it so my DH got creative.  He's insulin diabetic...and I now use his discarded blood tester, putting in a fresh punch with each batch of eggs.  I think the pushpin would work even better though.  Now I have to search through my desk to see if I have any.


----------



## chopper (Apr 13, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> A hole in the shell sure does work!  My Mom had a little device - like a curved platform on a pogo stick (egg size, keep in mind).  When you set the egg into the platform and pushed down you pushed the egg into a little hole punch.  Cannot find anything like it so my DH got creative.  He's insulin diabetic...and I now use his discarded blood tester, putting in a fresh punch with each batch of eggs.  I think the pushpin would work even better though.  Now I have to search through my desk to see if I have any.



The push pin works great!  We used to do this all of the time when I was growing up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 13, 2013)

Watched Sara Moulton on PBS today and she did poached eggs!  Did it as a dinner entree, using a waffle as a base rather than an English muffin.  She substituted flaxseed meal for 1/4 the flour and put a bed of steamed spinach on Canadian bacon that was on the waffle before laying the egg on top.  Looked pretty.

I like to make Eggs Benedict during asparagus season but I don't poach the eggs.  I don't like any "runny" to my yolk but Himself loves them runny.  My Great-aunt, who ran a small restaurant with her husband, taught me to make steamed eggs - turn out like basted eggs without the work or grease.  Have your cracked egg(s) in a small bowl, ice water in another, a lid that fits the pan,  then get your pan super-hot.  Drop a pat of butter in the pan and melt quickly, then put the eggs in, drizzle a little bit of ice water down the side of the pan, and put the lid on quickly.  Turn the heat down about halfway.  Takes a minute or two before you can slip the egg onto your plate.  Doesn't hurt to use a glass lid since it doesn't steam up so much you can't see the white getting done.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> As we all know, bread products and the MW are not a friendly pair.



I've been lucky if I heat the bread item on only 20% or 30% tops.  DH nukes his full speed ahead and then wonders why his bread is chewy.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

Zereh said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have a little gadget that has a pin that comes out & pierces the eggs like shown above. I love that little thing & I use it anytime I make hard boiled eggs that have to come out of the shell intact. It works pretty good.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 7, 2013)

As for my poached eggs I also have a poaching pan that I use.

Another one of my quirks is the microwave, I don't trust them & I try never to use the thing. If I wouldn't be married to a man who loves that appliance, I wouldn't have one in my home.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 12, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> How do you get the best poached egg???


Oh lord, I wish I knew - and I've tried every method know to man. 

My great grandmother was Housekeeper in the household of a minor member of the British aristocracy (Think "Downton Abbey" but a bit less exalted) and later kept very up-market hotels. When she interviewed cooks she always made them poach an egg because she said a good poached egg is the test of a good cook. 

By her standards, I'm a very bad cook (_sob!)_


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 13, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Oh lord, I wish I knew - and I've tried every method know to man.
> 
> My great grandmother was Housekeeper in the household of a minor member of the British aristocracy (Think "Downton Abbey" but a bit less exalted) and later kept very up-market hotels. When she interviewed cooks she always made them poach an egg because she said a good poached egg is the test of a good cook.
> 
> By her standards, I'm a very bad cook (_sob!)_



Great poached eggs are not nearly as difficult as some people think.  Simply bring salted water top a boil.  Back off the heat until the water is still.  Place your eggs into a ladle, and gently lower them into the water, and hold them just until the egg white starts to set.  Then pour the fully into the pan.  This keeps them from sticking to the pan bottom.  let them cook for about 3 minutes, then lightly jiggle the pan.  The egg whites must be firm and not jiggle at all.  When the whites are set, use a slotted spoon to remove the eggs from the pan.

Egg whites set at about 155 degrees, while the yolks begin to set at about 145 degrees (if I remember correctly.)  But remember, The water is hotter than is the egg.  So, the heat will migrate from the hottest area to the coolest.  The egg white, being on the outside, gets hot first.  This allows the white to set before the yolk.

Just remember to salt your water, as this is what seasons the egg, and never let it come to a boil, as the agitation breaks it into a whole bunch of little pieces before it has a chance to set.  You will get your perfect poached egg.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Great poached eggs are not nearly as difficult as some people think.  Simply bring salted water top a boil.  Back off the heat until the water is still.  Place your eggs into a ladle, and gently lower them into the water, and hold them just until the egg white starts to set.  Then pour the fully into the pan.  This keeps them from sticking to the pan bottom.  let them cook for about 3 minutes, then lightly jiggle the pan.  The egg whites must be firm and not jiggle at all.  When the whites are set, use a slotted spoon to remove the eggs from the pan.
> 
> Egg whites set at about 155 degrees, while the yolks begin to set at about 145 degrees (if I remember correctly.)  But remember, The water is hotter than is the egg.  So, the heat will migrate from the hottest area to the coolest.  The egg white, being on the outside, gets hot first.  This allows the white to set before the yolk.
> 
> ...



Chief, you make it sound so easy!  Thanks!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 13, 2013)

One trick I use is to stir the well salted water gently before dropping the egg in. this creates a vortex that causes the egg to stay in the middle and wrap its whites around the yolk. Make sure you drop the egg right in the centre of the pot. I would use a small bowl or saucer. A 1/3 cup measuring spoon would be perfect. Don't let it boil, be patient. To check it, I  lift it out gently with a slotted spoon and touch it with my finger or jiggle the spoon a bit to see how soft it is....You'll catch on. It comes with practice


----------



## Janet H (Jun 14, 2013)

So - this thread inspired me to try poaching.  It took a few tries....
Here was dinner last night - a spinach salad with some greek yogurt, bread and an egg. 

The spinach was tossed with some lemon and olive oil, smoky paprika, chives and salt / pepper and topped with egg experiment number 4. Bacon or maybe some sardines or dressed tuna chunks might be a good addition....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2013)

Janet H said:


> So - this thread inspired me to try poaching.  It took a few tries....
> Here was dinner last night - a spinach salad with some greek yogurt, bread and an egg.
> 
> The spinach was tossed with some lemon and olive oil, smoky paprika, chives and salt / pepper and topped with egg experiment number 4. Bacon or maybe some sardines or dressed tuna chunks might be a good addition....



I love how this looks, Janet!


----------



## Janet H (Jun 14, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I love how this looks, Janet!



The first egg looked like an escapee from an alien vs sea monsters movies... 

They got better as I went along and the dogs got really lucky  - all good


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I love how this looks, Janet!



+1 !!  Thanks for sharing Janet...I really will try your idea. It looks and sounds like the perfect lunch or light dinner with the hot weather ahead.
I agree that sprinkled with home cooked bacon bits would make it perfection!

I'm definitely going to try Chief's ladle method, as it's the only method I have yet to try.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 17, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Great poached eggs are not nearly as difficult as some people think. Simply bring salted water top a boil. Back off the heat until the water is still. Place your eggs into a ladle, and gently lower them into the water, and hold them just until the egg white starts to set. Then pour the fully into the pan. This keeps them from sticking to the pan bottom. let them cook for about 3 minutes, then lightly jiggle the pan. The egg whites must be firm and not jiggle at all. When the whites are set, use a slotted spoon to remove the eggs from the pan.
> 
> Egg whites set at about 155 degrees, while the yolks begin to set at about 145 degrees (if I remember correctly.) But remember, The water is hotter than is the egg. So, the heat will migrate from the hottest area to the coolest. The egg white, being on the outside, gets hot first. This allows the white to set before the yolk.
> 
> ...


Sadly this doesn't work for me.

The only thing I haven't tried is poaching new laid eggs as, fond as I am of poached eggs, I am not fond enough to have the hassle of hens in the back garden!


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Sadly this doesn't work for me.
> 
> The only thing I haven't tried is poaching new laid eggs as, fond as I am of poached eggs, I am not fond enough to have the hassle of hens in the back garden!


 
Well then I would suggest that in your travels if you should pass a farm with a sign out front that reads "Fresh Eggs", you back up and pick up a couple of dozen. You won't be sorry. Aside from the bright orangy color and the taste of a fresh egg, your whites will not be running around the pan trying to get away from the yolk. the yolk will be much higher and brighter in color. And the whites remain firm and close to the yolks. That farmer will have a new customer for sure. Just remember his egg production will be down in the winter. Chickens need long daylight to lay enough eggs for the farmer to make a  profit. Each hen will lay one egg approximately every thirty/thirty five hours during long daylight days. The shorter the daylight hours, the longer it takes for the egg to develop in the chicken.


----------

